# Was für ein Bike



## Frl.Achterbahn (15. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen was für ein Bike ich mir kaufen soll. Mein Bruder fährt auch Downhill und will sich nächstes Jahr ein neues kaufen aber seins ist mir wahrscheinlich zu groß (bin 1,64).

Es soll eigentlich nur für Bikeparks sein. Auf was muss ich da achten? Also welche Größe empfehlt ihr? S oder M? 

Bin das letzte mal ein yt tues von einem Kumpel von meinem Bruder gefahren das er mir verkaufen will aber es ist in M und ich glaube ich brauche S. 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben!


----------



## Schnitte (15. September 2012)

Größe ist abhängig vom Bikehersteller. Finde das Tues 2.0 fällt ordentlich lang aus (hat mein Freund) mein Giant dagegen eher klein...
also es gibt massive Unterschiede  
denke aber das eine S in den meisten Fällen am Besten passen wird.

Dann die Frage nach dem Budget. Was willst du ausgeben?Was direkt fahren? Bikepark ist nun mal nicht gleich Bikepark...
aus meiner Sicht reichen für die meisten deutschen Strecken Enduros oder Freerider aus...ein reinrassiges DH Rad muss es nicht zwangsweise sein. Vorallem nicht, wenn man sich nicht 100% sicher ist, ob es der wahre Sport für einen ist.
Mit einem Enduro bist du am Ende etwas flexibler 

Ansonten sind Tipps schwer zu geben. Soviele Bikes wie möglich Probe zu fahren ist nicht einfach. Aber wenn dein Bruder schon ambitioniert DH fährt, weiß er ja sicherlich worauf er achten muss und kann dir auch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frl.Achterbahn (15. September 2012)

Ja das 2.0 ist das neue? Das wär schon cool aber ich glaub das ist zu teuer. Das Tues würde ich für 1400 kriegen aber es passt halt nicht.

Mit Bikepark meine ich eher so Freeirdestrecken ich will keine Rennen fahren. Das könnt ich eh nicht. 

Meinem Bruder muss ich halt alles aus der Nase ziehen. Er guckt mal aber das kann ewig dauern...


----------



## Schnitte (15. September 2012)

na dann würde ich an deiner stelle wohl eher in richtung Freerider tendieren. Ist ja auch ne Kraftsache. Je schwerer das Bike umso mehr Arbeit für dich  gerade bei 164 cm wirst wohl nicht Arme wie Arnold Schwarzenegger haben 

Passen sollte das gute Stück dir aber trotzdem  wäre sonst doof.
was bist du denn bisher gefahren?


----------



## BeScary (17. September 2012)

jetzt noch eine doofe frage von mir wg. Bikepark. Mein Freund will da unbedingt mal mit mir hin. Ich tendiere aber eher zu einem All Mountain mit 150 mm Federweg... werde ich dort dann ausgelacht wenn ich die anfängerstrecke ohne sprünge (so weit bin ich bei weitem noch nicht, ich scheitere noch am Bunny Hopp) fahre? 
Ich bin mir halt unsicher ob Enduro oder All Mountain...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. September 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> ... werde ich dort dann ausgelacht wenn ich die anfängerstrecke ohne sprünge ... fahre?
> Ich bin mir halt unsicher ob Enduro oder All Mountain...


Hallo BeScary!
Kenne Euren Bikepark nicht aber sicherlich lacht Dich Keiner aus!
Wenn es dort eine wirkliche Anfängerstrecke gibt, wird ein 150mm Fully bestimmt ausreichen. Wenn Du Dir gleich ein Enduro kaufst, hast Du natürlich mehr Federweg, eine bergaborientierte Geometrie aber bei gleichem Anschaffungspreis ein deutlich schwereres Rad. 
Die Frage ist natürlich wie groß und kräftig Du selbst bist, was Du in Zukunft fahren und lernen möchtest. Drum fällt eine Empfehlung aus der Ferne schwer.
Da hilft nur eins, Probefahren und beim ersten Bikeparkbesuch mal eins ausleihen, bevor man einen Fehlkauf tätigt.
Jedoch ist auch das nur die halbe Miete, da man sich weiterentwickelt, dazu lernt und erst dann weiß, was man wirklich möchte... 
Grüße!


----------



## Tesla71 (18. September 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine doofe frage von mir wg. Bikepark. Mein Freund will da unbedingt mal mit mir hin. Ich tendiere aber eher zu einem All Mountain mit 150 mm Federweg... werde ich dort dann ausgelacht wenn ich die anfängerstrecke ohne sprünge (so weit bin ich bei weitem noch nicht, ich scheitere noch am Bunny Hopp) fahre?
> Ich bin mir halt unsicher ob Enduro oder All Mountain...



Quatsch und wenn doch einer lacht, trittst Du ihm vor's Schienbein!

Ich finde ja auch, daß Du erst mal in einen Park fahren und Dir dort ein Bike ausleihen solltest. 
Auf der einen Seite suchst Du ein Bike, das nur für den Park ist, aber dann soll es doch lieber ein AM oder Enduro sein. 
Bevor Du jetzt Geld für das falsche Bike ausgibst, würde ich erst einmal einen Parkbesuch machen und dann entscheiden. 
Vielleicht wirst Du ja angefixt?! 

Noch was vergessen: Du mußt im Park nichts fahren, was Du nicht willst oder was Du Dir nicht zutraust. Dafür gibt es die Chickenways und diese zu benutzen ist keine Schande. Wenn Du Dich mal umguckst, wirst Du feststellen, daß es jede Menge Leute gibt, die den Berg genauso runtereiern wie Du. 
Immer noch besser als die Spezialisten mit AM und Halbschale, die sich beim dritten Table wickeln, weil sie sich überschätzt haben.


----------



## Schnitte (18. September 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Quatsch und wenn doch einer lacht, trittst Du ihm vor's Schienbein!
> 
> Noch was vergessen: Du mußt im Park nichts fahren, was Du nicht willst oder was Du Dir nicht zutraust. Dafür gibt es die Chickenways und diese zu benutzen ist keine Schande. Wenn Du Dich mal umguckst, wirst Du feststellen, daß es jede Menge Leute gibt, die den Berg genauso runtereiern wie Du.
> Immer noch besser als die Spezialisten mit AM und Halbschale, die sich beim dritten Table wickeln, weil sie sich überschätzt haben.



word 

zumal man bedenken muss, dass ein Bike mit weniger Federweg auch mehr Fahrkönnen abfordert  da hat keiner zu lachen oder sonstiges

ansonsten würde ich meinen Vorrednerinen 100% zustimmen. Leih dir mal ein Bike aus und teste für dich selber wie du dich fühlst. Bzw. fahr erstmal in einen Bikepark um zu sehen was auf dich zukommt.
Ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten Besuch Mitte 2010 erinnern...hach bin vom Rennrad spontan auf ein Enduro umgestiegen, da mir durch das ewige RR Training die Lust am Radfahren langsam verging. Als ich dann das erste Mal vom Startpunkt nach unten blickte wurde mir schlecht 
die erste Zeit bin ich dann nur chickenways gefahren und habe auch geschoben. Das ist aber okay. Man muss sich voran tasten. Mit der Erfahrung steigt dann auch die Sicherheit und man fährt immer mehr  somit gibt es keinen Grund sich für irgendwas zu verstecken. Jeder lernt in seinem Tempo


----------

